# MiG-15 vs. F-84F Thunderstreak?



## Jerry W. Loper (Nov 27, 2007)

The swept-wing Republic F-84F Thunderstreak entered operational service in 1954, the year after the Korean ceasefire. If that conflict had lasted a little longer, how would the F-84F have done against the MiG-15?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2007)

The F-84F was heavier and did not accelerate as fast as the MiG-15 or the MiG-15Bis. It was a bit faster than the F-86F but did have some nasty spin characteristics. Like the earlier F-84s it was a good fighter bomber and I think it was better served in that role based on its performance.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The F-84F was heavier and did not accelerate as fast as the MiG-15 or the MiG-15Bis. It was a bit faster than the F-86F but did have some nasty spin characteristics. Like the earlier F-84s it was a good fighter bomber and I think it was better served in that role based on its performance.


agree


----------



## drgondog (Nov 28, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The F-84F was heavier and did not accelerate as fast as the MiG-15 or the MiG-15Bis. It was a bit faster than the F-86F but did have some nasty spin characteristics. Like the earlier F-84s it was a good fighter bomber and I think it was better served in that role based on its performance.



Agree w/elaboration. The 84F was considered a dog in a fight with an 86, particularly the E and F... it was the first of the Republic Iron Works Lead Sleds with F105 taking future honors. 

My father considered that the USAF Fighter (air superiority role) program went down hill from the F-86 until the F-16... and he flew all of them (F80- 105) until 1962. 

Friends that flew both the F8U and F4 swore by the F8 as a dogfighter... but it was a Post Korean War anomaly re: ACM capability. It lost one fight in VietNam, killing 16 MiG17s and 3 MiG21's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2007)

Good info Bill. My all time favorite airplane movie "The Hunters" with Robert Mitchum and Robert Wagner had F-84s posing as MiGs (I'm sure you've seen it several times). 

I heard the same thing about the Crusader, AKA "The Last Gunfighter." Those who flew her loved her and touted that she was the true "MiG Master" of the Vietnam War (her record verifies that).

JoeB might pipe in here but I read a Soviet pilot's critique of the F-84 and in aerial combat he thought it was a good aircraft.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 14, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Good info Bill. My all time favorite airplane movie "The Hunters" with Robert Mitchum and Robert Wagner had F-84s posing as MiGs (I'm sure you've seen it several times).
> 
> *I love that movie*
> 
> ...



Must be talking about D (maybe G?).. Did the F even fly in Korea?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2007)

I think just the D and G made it to Korea. I think the F came along in late 1953.


----------



## 'Lil'tyger (Dec 18, 2007)

i just watched a documentary on mig-15's in Korea pretty cool


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2007)

I myself, and in no way do I speak for the entire Membership here, could really give 2 sh!ts what u watched on TV....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Donivanp (May 8, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think just the D and G made it to Korea. I think the F came along in late 1953.


The E and G were the only ones in Korea. The A-D were to underpowered to be true combat jets. That is provided I did not miss read and we are speaking of the F-84.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2018)

F-84Ds were in Korea with the 27th Fighter Escort Group. The A thru C had the underpowered and low TBO engines

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 10, 2018)

A guy I knew said he did the USAF production acceptance flights for the F-84 soon after WWII. He was not very impressed with them. He said that he believed that the way that Republic designed fighters was to find out what other companies fighters weighed. Then they doubled that figure and built to that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

